
Open Sourcing Fuzz Testing Library for JavaScript/Node.js - yevpats
https://github.com/fuzzitdev/jsfuzz
======
Gehinnn
Does the fuzzer generate just random input or does it adapt the input to
achieve maximum test coverage (e.g. using constraint solver)?

~~~
yevpats
The fuzzer generates input according to coverage-guided algorithm which proved
to be very successful in real-world software. Originaly described in AFL
white-paper
[http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/technical_details.txt](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/technical_details.txt)

